# Tsunami Airwave 11', Spinning



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

I am selling a practically new Tsunami Airwave 11', Spinning model TSAWSS1102H. I say practically new because I have had it for about a year and did remove the tags, however it has never been fished. I have no problems rating it a 9.9 / 10. I have added a couple pictures of the rod showing the reel seat , the tip and ferrel. I'm asking $90 for pick-up in person ( Virginia Beach Area), or buyer can pay the additional cost to have it shipped from 23456 zipcode. I do accept PayPal.












View attachment 57271


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Please close this sale due to lack of interest. Thank you.


----------



## OChunter375 (Mar 27, 2011)

Do you still have this for sale? What are the ratings on it? Passing your way Sunday on the way to the OBX. Thanks


----------



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry, but the rod has been sold. Thanks for checking though.


----------

